# Finished this piece yesterday



## Travelnow85 (Jul 19, 2015)

Would love some honest feedback on this finished piece(women with abstract background).

Uploaded other piece for fun just to show the progress and evolution of the process.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This paintings has a real Art Deco feel to it. It would be perfect in a room that has an art deco motif.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think it is a lovely piece. Well done. 

I honestly prefer her without any background as I think she just is just lovely enough to stand alone without anything else but the background is a nice touch.


----------



## Travelnow85 (Jul 19, 2015)

Chanda95 thank you. And I completely agree with you. After I put in all the effort to try and balance the portrait with an abstract background...I realized only after I was finished that the background just was not necessary. I feel it looked better without the busy background. Chanda I appreciate your time and input. Feedback is so important within the arts. 

Terry thank you too. You are always very supportive to everyone and always give constructive feedback. I really appreciate it.


----------

